# Preventing 'Pig Sick' Land



## bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have about an acre i want to use for a pig rotation. IF i plan on pen sizes of 16' by 32' an rotate once a week, is the 1 week on / 51 weeks off rotation enough to keep the land from becoming 'pig sick'?


----------

